# old electronic's.



## primal13 (May 31, 2011)

hi ya'll, i'm lost at this recovery stuff. any help would be appreciated, and thank ya in advance.

are the rotary dial's silver on these? i don't know how to field test them.


















next are these gold?













last what is this, and is that gold pin's, and silver bar's? the bar's are non magnetic.


----------



## qst42know (May 31, 2011)

> are the rotary dial's silver on these? i don't know how to field test them



They may well be worth saving if functional as variable power supplies for a stripping cell. They look to be high wattage units. Possibly nickel chromium wire, test with a magnet.


----------



## Militoy (May 31, 2011)

primal13 said:


> ...are the rotary dial's silver on these? i don't know how to field test them....



If you are referring to the power rheostats (probably Ohmite or Dale), they have a pretty fair resale market on eBay if they're cleaned up - but they have no significant PM values. They should have the resistance and max current ratings stamped on them.


----------



## primal13 (Jun 1, 2011)

thank's guy's, they are non-magnetic on the winding's.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 1, 2011)

primal13 said:


> thank's guy's, they are non-magnetic on the winding's.



They're usually wound with nichrome tape - which is for all practical purposes non-magnetic. For giggles, I just pulled a 150W one (2 ohms 8.66A - made by Memcor) out of one of my conex boxes and double-checked it with the rare-earth magnet on my meteor hammer. No attraction at all to the winding.


----------



## primal13 (Jun 2, 2011)

thank ya for the advice, what class of nickel is involved in the tape?


----------



## MichaelAmrs01 (Jun 6, 2011)

I appreciate you for this idea.My friend is also dealing in this area but he use to sell old cell phones against cash to pacebutler to convert it into usable raw material through recycling process.I think its a best way to earn by old electronics.


----------



## Smack (Jun 10, 2011)

Should be able to get a few bucks on the Rheostats on ebay if tested good. I could use one...


----------

